# Strongest Handheld Blower on the Market as of Fall 2014?



## computeruser (Oct 31, 2014)

What are we thinking? I was not really impressed with the BG86 I bought my father for the added bulk it brings with it, but my BG85 might be due for a rebuild. Anything stronger than those two out there in a handheld?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 31, 2014)

computeruser said:


> What are we thinking? I was not really impressed with the BG86 I bought my father for the added bulk it brings with it, but my BG85 might be due for a rebuild. Anything stronger than those two out there in a handheld?


I like those two I have them both a new carb usually fixes those.


----------



## sawfun (Nov 1, 2014)

The Shindawa 34cc 4 mix type was the most powerful as of last year, and likely still is.


----------



## winchester (Dec 31, 2014)

Check the specs. I think you'll find the Husqvarna 125B is the strongest. Really affordable too.


----------

